# Looping



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

Hello, I'm trying to loop a bubbling sound on a compact cd player. When it loops, I get an undesirable silence. Is there any way to eliminate this silence and have the sound loop continuously? It is for a witch and cauldron (copied from scarefx). I have put bubbling sound on the left track and I am using Macbeth on the right. I want the bubbling sound to be continuous. Any suggestions?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome BTH.

How long is your bubbling sound? And what program are you using to create your wave file?

I use Sony Sound Forge to create my seamless loops but I know there are some freeware programs that should do the same thing.

Here's a link to a 1 minute 39 second loop that I've used before. It's a 3mb download (256kbps bitrate).
http://www.scarefx.com/clips/bubbling_loop.mp3

If you string multiple copies of the file into a single long file by copying and pasting, you should be able to get the length you need without the gaps.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

How can I copy that onto a cd so i can use it for my witch?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Hellrazor said:


> How can I copy that onto a cd so i can use it for my witch?


What program do you use to burn audio (not data) CDs?

What I do is copy and paste my loop into a wave file to get the length I need. For example if I needed 30 minutes of bubbling, I would copy and paste the bubbling loop 18 times and save the file as a wave file. (It will be a large file.) Then I use Nero to burn the wave file to a CD that I can play in a cheap audio CD player.

If you put the bubbling on one stereo track and the chant on the other, you can separate the speakers to match the source point while still only using one player.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Great explaination Woody....
BTH, if you're still having problems putting it together let me know.

I'll see what i can do for you.


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, but I'm not having trouble with the stringing together of many bubbling sounds. By the way scarefx, that is the bubbling sound that I am using. I guess if I fill the cd with several many loops of these two sounds, it would be much better. Currently I am running only 3 minutes of bubbling with Macbeth in the middle. I'll try to fill the entire cd up with my sound efx and just deal with the silence every 80 minutes. I was just trying to repeate the single track over and over. Using audacity to create it. I have already seperated the two sounds. I will give this a try and let you know how it works. Oh, by the way, I am using real player to burn it. Not very adept at burning either. Thanks,


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I understand now BTH. Yeah just fill up the entire CD with repeats of your 3 minute segments playing continuously.


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

Well, I have created a 77 minute cd with many loops of my bubbling and Macbeth and to be real honest, I am quite pleased. Thank you ScareFx and to you too Frighteners for you offer to help. I can live with only one or two breaks in the sound over the entire halloween evening.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

You're welcome BTH. Glad you got it worked out.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah, sounds like you got it working the right way. Unfortunately audio CDs have that limitation, since the head needs to track back when it loops (unless you're using a software CD player that's smart about that).


----------

